# Do you cry



## Bighairyman (May 20, 2011)

I was watching a television show on netflix and I got all teary eyed. A co-worker saw me and made a comment about me just being a big soft teddy bear. I often get teary eyed when watching movies and tv shows. I was just curious as to how many bhm out there cry and will admit it, Also what do you women out there think of a guy who cries?


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 20, 2011)

show me a dude that says he doesn't cry and we'll put him in the ring with tyson and find out!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

I don't care if a guy cries, so long as it's not more than I do. lol I cry more at extreme emotional/physical pain than I do at movies/TV shows, but there are certain ones where I can't control it, I get a bit teary eyed.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 20, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> show me a dude that says he doesn't cry and we'll put him in the ring with tyson and find out!


Thanks, I knew I wasn't the only person who cried at movies and tv shows. I might do it a bit more then most. But, still, I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 20, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I don't care if a guy cries, so long as it's not more than I do. lol I cry more at extreme emotional/physical pain than I do at movies/TV shows, but there are certain ones where I can't control it, I get a bit teary eyed.



I try not to put myself in those situations where I might get physical pain. But I feel you on the emotional stuff. For example. The season finale of season 8 of scrubs I cried. It was very sad. But I also cried in The Lord of the Rings when everyone bows to the four Hobbits at Minas Tirith.


----------



## coriander (May 20, 2011)

My bf gets misty-eyed if he thinks about or sees the really sad part in the movie _Up!_ It's kind of cute, really. To be honest, I'd be a little :huh: if a guy claimed to never cry...especially if it's because he thinks it's not "manly" or something like that.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 20, 2011)

i've got alittle watery eyed before from certain movies or if i see something moving or really really sad.and i have cried before.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 20, 2011)

Sometimes I get so lonely. I think to myself "You'll never find your own FFA" and "you'll never be fat enough". Then I cry even more because my ice cream inevitably begins tasting salty from all the tears.

*irony*


----------



## JulieD (May 20, 2011)

So...
I was dating this guy who did something pretty shitty to me and he ended up breaking my heart, just a little. So I'm laying there in the hotel room, am I'm upset, crying...the next thing I noticed...he was crying too!! I'm sorry, but if you do something selfish and hurtful to another person, you don't have a right to cry about it!!! So, ever since then...it turns me off when a guy cries, I feel like they are a baby, and I'm not trying to have to deal with a big man-baby...but I'm sure that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, but right now that situation has me turned off to crying man-babies.


----------



## FishCharming (May 20, 2011)

JulieD said:


> So...
> I was dating this guy who did something pretty shitty to me and he ended up breaking my heart, just a little. So I'm laying there in the hotel room, am I'm upset, crying...the next thing I noticed...he was crying too!! I'm sorry, but if you do something selfish and hurtful to another person, you don't have a right to cry about it!!! So, ever since then...it turns me off when a guy cries, I feel like they are a baby, and I'm not trying to have to deal with a big man-baby...but I'm sure that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, but right now that situation has me turned off to crying man-babies.



way to set the "sensitive man" movement back by years! i'm not telling you next time i cry watching grey's anatomy! not that that's ever happened...<cough>


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 20, 2011)

JulieD said:


> So...
> I was dating this guy who did something pretty shitty to me and he ended up breaking my heart, just a little. So I'm laying there in the hotel room, am I'm upset, crying...the next thing I noticed...he was crying too!! I'm sorry, but if you do something selfish and hurtful to another person, you don't have a right to cry about it!!! So, ever since then...it turns me off when a guy cries, I feel like they are a baby, and I'm not trying to have to deal with a big man-baby...but I'm sure that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, but right now that situation has me turned off to crying man-babies.




Maybe he felt bad about it? I'm not condoning the doing of shitty things to people but doing something selfish and hurtful and then feeling guilty or bad about it is a fairly normal reaction. It's also pretty bogus to lump every guy that cries into a group that pays for your bad experience (though much like his prerogative to cry, it's certainly yours to do so). I'm not trying to have to deal with a scornful grudge-baby.  I'd hate to think you applied this sort of thinking to other situations.  Not trying to be mean, just genuinely surprised.


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> But I also cried in The Lord of the Rings when everyone bows to the four Hobbits at Minas Tirith.



EVERY. FUCKING. TIME. The last segment of that whole movie is an on-and-off waterworks for me.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

JulieD said:


> So...
> I was dating this guy who did something pretty shitty to me and he ended up breaking my heart, just a little. So I'm laying there in the hotel room, am I'm upset, crying...the next thing I noticed...he was crying too!! I'm sorry, but if you do something selfish and hurtful to another person, you don't have a right to cry about it!!! So, ever since then...it turns me off when a guy cries, I feel like they are a baby, and I'm not trying to have to deal with a big man-baby...but I'm sure that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, but right now that situation has me turned off to crying man-babies.



Do you cry when you hurt someone you love? 'Cause I sure as hell do. Doesn't that make you a little insensitive to think he was in the wrong for crying?


----------



## Bighairyman (May 20, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> EVERY. FUCKING. TIME. The last segment of that whole movie is an on-and-off waterworks for me.




Thank You. Finally someone knows where I am coming from. So many people look at me strange if I mention me crying at that part. It is like I am not one of the boys when I do that haha


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2011)

I tend to leave the room when I can tell those parts are coming....sudden need to get a glass of water or something. Yes, it is because I know I'll freaking tear up when they tug at our heartstrings, and I hate how easily my emotions can be manipulated by a show!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 20, 2011)

i haven't cried while watching movies or any other stuff. i have cried when my heart got broken and when in physical pain though. it's a weird situation for me really. i grew up thinking crying was looked down upon, only cause the way my father was. you weren't allowed to cry and if you did cry then you got a reason to cry lol.


----------



## agouderia (May 20, 2011)

Tad said:


> I tend to leave the room when I can tell those parts are coming....sudden need to get a glass of water or something. Yes, it is because I know I'll freaking tear up when they tug at our heartstrings, and I hate how easily my emotions can be manipulated by a show!



Awwh ... this is so cute!

But I confess, I always close my eyes ... or also leave the room ... whenever a snake or something similar appears on scene...


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Awwh ... this is so cute!
> 
> But I confess, I always close my eyes ... or also leave the room ... whenever a snake or something similar appears on scene...



I close my eyes at certain scenes. Like, the scene in American History X when the guy gets curb-stomped. *shudder* Or if the movie has anything related to the extraction of eyeballs. Blood and guts don't bother me. Eyeballs and vomit somehow do.


----------



## rellis10 (May 20, 2011)

I cry sometimes, admittedly more recently than I have ever done before...for certain reasons. Certain movies hit me, The Green Mile and Dead Poets Society (my favorite film) come to mind immediatly. TV tends not to get me too emotional. But i'm definitly not afraid to cry or admit to it, frankly if you don't i'd be a bit concerned.


----------



## Kamily (May 20, 2011)

Im a very emotional person. Ive cried at tv shows and movies. Certain songs come on the radio and Im crying like a baby. There have even been times Ive read greeting cards in the store and started crying. It gets a few stares from people but oh well thats life. 

I think its fine if a man cries. It shows to me that they are human and they have feelings too. Of course if he starts crying, Im gonna start too. :doh:


----------



## JulieD (May 20, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Maybe he felt bad about it? I'm not condoning the doing of shitty things to people but doing something selfish and hurtful and then feeling guilty or bad about it is a fairly normal reaction. It's also pretty bogus to lump every guy that cries into a group that pays for your bad experience (though much like his prerogative to cry, it's certainly yours to do so). I'm not trying to have to deal with a scornful grudge-baby.  I'd hate to think you applied this sort of thinking to other situations.  Not trying to be mean, just genuinely surprised.


Well, I did say that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, so I don't think I'm lumping every guy that cries into a category who will have to pay for my one bad experience...and I am certainly not into holding on to a grudge. But with that being said, if you try something that puts a bad taste in your mouth, you have a tendency to avoid that same something, because you have had a bad experience with it in the past. That doesn't mean that it is always like that, it could just have been a fluke that the particular something that you tried was bad, leaving you with a hesitation of trying it again, you know?



luvbigfellas said:


> Do you cry when you hurt someone you love? 'Cause I sure as hell do. Doesn't that make you a little insensitive to think he was in the wrong for crying?



If that was the situation and he actually did love me, then I would be more ok with him crying...but that's not the case. I don't doubt that he didn't feel bad for being shitty, but it didn't feel like he cried out of remorse for any wrong doing, more like he cried out of getting caught...kinda like when a little kid cries when they know they are in trouble... I have much more respect for anyone, man or woman, who fesses up to their wrong doings and deals with the consequences like a grown-up...maybe that makes me insensitive, but I just don't have time for grown-up children...again, time to pull up the big boy paints and deal with it.

I'm not saying that I am right for the way I see this, but they are my ways for my reasons, and I have lived and learned enough to know better then to carve this into stone...but any adult who cries because they got caught doing something shitty is lame. I guess all I'm saying is man up to your wrong doings, acknowledge what you did wrong and change your actions instantly...and stop crying about it, you brought it on your self.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

I cry when I see the episode of Roseanne where Darlene's baby was born. And the last episode. I cry every time at the end of Sense and Sensibility. And at the scene in Top Gun where Goose dies.


----------



## Dromond (May 20, 2011)

I don't cry a lot. I never cry because of physical pain, and the most a movie will do to me is make me a bit misty eyed. The only thing that can make me cry for real is emotional pain, and that takes a bit to bring it out.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

Crying is a natural response. I have more respect for a man who is able to cry than one who thinks it isn't manly. If I'm in a relationship with a man and he's sharing something special that chokes him up or because the moment is so emotional, it only makes me love him more.

The only exception is using tears as manipulation which I won't put up with from any gender.


----------



## WillSpark (May 20, 2011)

Normally when I cry at something, it's always, always relevant to something excessively emotional (happy or sad) that has to do with something I'm invested in ending.

I've cried at the weirdest spots because of this. I've cried in everything from reading The Outsiders to Freak the Mighty for the emotional parts, to the end books of Harry Potter and Animorphs purely because you get attached to those characters and I'm always teared up by a series ending. Hell, I teared up at the end of each and every season of Digimon. I don't like endings. It's oen of the reasons this song always incites that emotion even though I don't actually tear up every time I listen to it.

Other than that, I tend to get tears in my eyes when I get really passionate about something to the point of frustration or anger, or even sometimes in moments of overwhelming happiness (if that makes sense).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 20, 2011)

JulieD said:


> So...
> I was dating this guy who did something pretty shitty to me and he ended up breaking my heart, just a little. So I'm laying there in the hotel room, am I'm upset, crying...the next thing I noticed...he was crying too!! I'm sorry, but if you do something selfish and hurtful to another person, you don't have a right to cry about it!!! So, ever since then...it turns me off when a guy cries, I feel like they are a baby, and I'm not trying to have to deal with a big man-baby...but I'm sure that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, but right now that situation has me turned off to crying man-babies.



maybe he felt bad after seeing you cry,not saying what the guy did was right by any means,just saying sometimes a cry can trigger in you by seeing someone else emotional and crying.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 20, 2011)

Tad said:


> I tend to leave the room when I can tell those parts are coming....sudden need to get a glass of water or something. Yes, it is because I know I'll freaking tear up when they tug at our heartstrings, and I hate how easily my emotions can be manipulated by a show!



i agree when Marissa died on The OC,i did get alittle misty eyed.



rellis10 said:


> I cry sometimes, admittedly more recently than I have ever done before...for certain reasons. Certain movies hit me, The Green Mile and Dead Poets Society (my favorite film) come to mind immediatly. TV tends not to get me too emotional. But i'm definitly not afraid to cry or admit to it, frankly if you don't i'd be a bit concerned.



if you don't cry on the Titanic or The Notebook,something is definitly wrong.LOL



Kamily said:


> Im a very emotional person. Ive cried at tv shows and movies. Certain songs come on the radio and Im crying like a baby. There have even been times Ive read greeting cards in the store and started crying. It gets a few stares from people but oh well thats life.
> 
> I think its fine if a man cries. It shows to me that they are human and they have feelings too. Of course if he starts crying, Im gonna start too. :doh:



me too! when you hear a certain song that is personal to you or takes you back to a certain experience or point in time,it can tug on those heart strings.somethings just triggers people's emotions differently.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 20, 2011)

I don't consider myself a typical "macho" Mexican man, but the last time I cried was at my grandma's funeral, and it was from laughter, because she was an absolute riot and she told us not to cry at her funeral because she didn't want us creating a spectacle. 

In fact, every time we would go to funerals she would pull us aside and tell us not to be like "THAT person" who was not crying, but weeping and making a big scene. 

I feel a little heartless because Frodo never brought me to tears. Although I did get a little sad when Michael Scott left The Office.


----------



## FishCharming (May 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Although I did get a little sad when Michael Scott left The Office.



right?! when pam caught him in the airport? ugh... not saying that i teared up there but, hypothetically, if i were going to tear up i might've at that point...


----------



## chicken legs (May 21, 2011)

It really depends on the guy and what he is crying about. If a guy was crying at his own wedding or a sad part in a movie ..ok that is cute. A guy crying over Brittney Spears........







NOT CUTE.




This however is..cute..


----------



## Blackjack (May 21, 2011)

Because when I'm crying I give a shit about looking cute or trying to fit into your gender roles.

If I'm sad enough, I'll fucking cry.


----------



## Lorenzo670 (May 21, 2011)

JulieD said:


> So...
> I was dating this guy who did something pretty shitty to me and he ended up breaking my heart, just a little. So I'm laying there in the hotel room, am I'm upset, crying...the next thing I noticed...he was crying too!! I'm sorry, but if you do something selfish and hurtful to another person, you don't have a right to cry about it!!! So, ever since then...it turns me off when a guy cries, I feel like they are a baby, and I'm not trying to have to deal with a big man-baby...but I'm sure that given a valid reason to cry, I would be more accepting of it, but right now that situation has me turned off to crying man-babies.



wii man i think they need be strong and if u is not he didnt show his week 2 woman 

You never know where the next miracle, is gonna happen, the next smile, the next wish come true.But when you believe in it then it might get it!


----------



## Paquito (May 21, 2011)

Lorenzo670 said:


> wii man i think they need be strong and if u is not he didnt show his week 2 woman
> 
> You never know where the next miracle, is gonna happen, the next smile, the next wish come true.But when you believe in it then it might get it!








Oh wait, that response didn't make sense? Neither did the original statement.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 21, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> right?! when pam caught him in the airport? ugh... not saying that i teared up there but, hypothetically, if i were going to tear up i might've at that point...




I teared up at that point. I think that tv shows are the worst when they end. I mean you get to know the characters so much longer then you do in a movie.


----------



## WillSpark (May 21, 2011)

Lorenzo670 said:


> wii man i think they need be strong and if u is not he didnt show his week 2 woman
> 
> You never know where the next miracle, is gonna happen, the next smile, the next wish come true.But when you believe in it then it might get it!


----------



## Twilley (May 22, 2011)

I'm kind of a softie when it comes to this sort of stuff; it doesn't take much for a movie to make me misty eyed, particularly anything that resonates with things I've experienced. But since I've reached adulthood, the only movie to make me totally lose it has been Where The Wild Things Are. I empathized so much with that movie, particularly the characters of Carol and Max, that by the end of it my friends had to help walk me out of the theater. I was a damn mess.


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 22, 2011)

I find a man who is sensitive and in touch with his feelings to be very attractive! I agree... if you go to pieces over Britney Spears' negative publicity... I'm probably not going to be attracted to you romantically. But I want a guy who has a nuanced emotional range. :wubu:


----------



## fritzi (May 22, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> A guy crying over Brittney Spears........
> 
> NOT CUTE.





PhiloGirl said:


> I agree... if you go to pieces over Britney Spears' negative publicity... I'm probably not going to be attracted to you romantically.



I don't know if that's necessarily limited to guys: Would you take a woman seriously that cries over Britney Spears??? Just wondering !


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 22, 2011)

There are 2 songs that will make me cry as soon as I hear them. Fortunately they are quite rare, but they have great emotional ties to events in my life. I've cried at movies and funerals. When I had to put my 2 dogs down (7 months apart), I wailed to the point that my wife thought I was going to have to be committed. I find crying to be one of the best therapies ever.


----------



## mossystate (May 22, 2011)

And we elect your people to office, including President, where he can get all emotional and blow us all to bits!!


----------



## chicken legs (May 22, 2011)

fritzi said:


> I don't know if that's necessarily limited to guys: Would you take a woman seriously that cries over Britney Spears??? Just wondering !



A teenager couldn't get away with that much less a grown ass woman..lol.


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 24, 2011)

fritzi said:


> I don't know if that's necessarily limited to guys: Would you take a woman seriously that cries over Britney Spears??? Just wondering !



I cry (and weep and gnash my teeth) over Britney Spears sometimes... but not for the same reason as Chris Crocker lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 25, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> I cry (and weep and gnash my teeth) over Britney Spears sometimes... but not for the same reason as Chris Crocker lol



LEAVE BRATNE ALOAN! XD LMAO!!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 25, 2011)

I get a steely gleam in my eye. British, you see.

Really, I get more overexcited than weepy, like clapping and jazzhands whenever the awesome stuff happens. 

I do a barely-there squeal whenever Eric Northman comes on during True Blood.


----------



## GentleSavage (May 25, 2011)

I cry, and I'm not afraid to admit it. I'm very in touch with my own emotions, as well as other peoples.

For awhile I had a lot to cry about, so I guess I'm sort of used to it.

I'm not exactly the most "manly" of men anyways, so w/e.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 25, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I cry, and I'm not afraid to admit it. I'm very in touch with my own emotions, as well as other peoples.
> 
> For awhile I had a lot to cry about, so I guess I'm sort of used to it.
> 
> I'm not exactly the most "manly" of men anyways, so w/e.




i agree,i am very in touch with my emotions too,a guy in touch with his emotions dosen't make him girly i don't think,just makes him aware.


----------



## Paquito (May 25, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I cry, and I'm not afraid to admit it. I'm very in touch with my own emotions, as well as other peoples.
> 
> For awhile I had a lot to cry about, so I guess I'm sort of used to it.
> 
> I'm not exactly the most "manly" of men anyways, so w/e.



Wanna rent some sad movies and have a good cry? I bawled during The Boy In The Striped Pajamas.
It's therapeutic.


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 25, 2011)

This is catching... now I feel like I need a sad movie / crying therapy session. I need someone to cry with! lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 25, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> This is catching... now I feel like I need a sad movie / crying therapy session. I need someone to cry with! lol



DON'T TO IT!!!!


----------



## Goreki (May 26, 2011)

I always tear up in the cinema, but nothing huge. 
However, during the last ten minutes of Benjamin Button, I was a sobbing mess.
I was quiet, but it was really embarrasing having the lights come on at the end, and all the girls I worked with at the time going "Oh my god! Are you okay? We've never seen you like this!"

Stupid awesome movie.


----------



## fat hiker (May 26, 2011)

Music, songs that have some tie to a past sad time, make me tear up more than movies do. My wife teases me about it, but, really, she has cried over the wrong colour of paint on the walls, so I feel we're equal, if different.


----------



## GentleSavage (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Wanna rent some sad movies and have a good cry? I bawled during The Boy In The Striped Pajamas.
> It's therapeutic.



That movie... never again. I don't think my face has recovered yet. Same with Toy Story 3. 

*sniffle*


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> That movie... never again. I don't think my face has recovered yet. Same with Toy Story 3.
> 
> *sniffle*



I know right? I didn't want to take a shower for days.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 26, 2011)

the only movie that i could see myself crying to is the lovely bones. it was a sad movie and very long.


----------



## theronin23 (May 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Normally when I cry at something, it's always, always relevant to something excessively emotional (happy or sad) that has to do with something I'm invested in ending.
> 
> I've cried at the weirdest spots because of this. I've cried in everything from reading The Outsiders to Freak the Mighty for the emotional parts, to the end books of Harry Potter and Animorphs purely because you get attached to those characters and I'm always teared up by a series ending. Hell, I teared up at the end of each and every season of Digimon. I don't like endings. It's oen of the reasons this song always incites that emotion even though I don't actually tear up every time I listen to it.
> 
> Other than that, I tend to get tears in my eyes when I get really passionate about something to the point of frustration or anger, or even sometimes in moments of overwhelming happiness (if that makes sense).



THIS! I cry at the end of book and TV series all the time, because it's over. Lost comes to mind IMMEDIATELY.

Glee makes me cry all the time....... Shut the fuck up.

It really just depends on what kind of emotional state I'm in. Honestly, if I'm single, it tends to take a lot more to make me cry than if I'm with someone...I think just for the sheer reason that something there shuts off in my when I'm single.


----------



## Zowie (May 26, 2011)

I watched 'My Sister's Keeper'. I read the book, and cried at that, so decided to watch the movie. Bawled through the entire thing, knowing what would happen, and then cried even more at the end when I realized they had changed it from the original. 

THEY *SOB* CAN'T *SOB* DO *SOB* THAAAAAAAAAT


The guy I was watching spent the next few days tiptoeing around me, afraid to set me off again.


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I watched 'My Sister's Keeper'. I read the book, and cried at that, so decided to watch the movie. Bawled through the entire thing, knowing what would happen, and then cried even more at the end when I realized they had changed it from the original.
> 
> THEY *SOB* CAN'T *SOB* DO *SOB* THAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> ...



My family decided to watch that during Thanksgiving. My mom crying, my grandma crying, my aunt, me trying to be strong, and my uncle weeping. 

Fun holiday.


----------



## FishCharming (May 26, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> THIS! I cry at the end of book and TV series all the time, because it's over. Lost comes to mind IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Glee makes me cry all the time....... Shut the fuck up.
> 
> It really just depends on what kind of emotional state I'm in. Honestly, if I'm single, it tends to take a lot more to make me cry than if I'm with someone...I think just for the sheer reason that something there shuts off in my when I'm single.



glee??? tears of laughter? cus i get those EVERY TIME Brittany speaks


----------



## Oirish (May 27, 2011)

Sure, I cry at moments I find truly inspiring or when I really stubb the shit out of my big toe. Big, dripping tears with a sniffle for the former. Quivering lip and angry-eyed tears for the latter. V For Vendetta always brings a tear to my eye. ALWAYS. I find the film heartbreaking and inspiring, much like the comic. I also get a bit moist in the sockets when that beautiful Ferrari goes the way of the dodo in Ferris Bueler's Day Off. What a waste. *sniff* I'm not above having my heart broken and expressing it in furious tear-filled angst either. I am alive and I feel.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 27, 2011)

another sad movie was "The Last Samurai" one of my favirote movies ever yet so touching too.powerful movie and one of Tom Cruise's best in my opinion!


----------



## FishCharming (May 27, 2011)

books do it for me worse than movies. The bridge to Teribithea was one of those tear-jerkers from childhood. Watership Down was another...

oh, and A Dirty Job from Christopher Moore. For a comedy that book really pulls at the heart strings...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I watched 'My Sister's Keeper'. I read the book, and cried at that, so decided to watch the movie. Bawled through the entire thing, knowing what would happen, and then cried even more at the end when I realized they had changed it from the original.
> 
> THEY *SOB* CAN'T *SOB* DO *SOB* THAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> ...


 
I was JUST thinking that this was the last movie I watched that did me in. I put off watching it for a LONG time because I knew I would have a hard time. By the end of it I could barely breathe.


----------



## Zowie (May 27, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> books do it for me worse than movies. The bridge to Teribithea was one of those tear-jerkers from childhood. Watership Down was another...
> 
> oh, and A Dirty Job from Christopher Moore. For a comedy that book really pulls at the heart strings...



Oh SHIT! A Dirty Job also gave me a bit of a pout. But it was hilarious, nonethe less.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 28, 2011)

I am not a religious guy by any means. But I like movies a decent amount. I watched "The Passion of Christ" to see what the hype was all about. That movie made me tear up so bad that I had little wet spots on my shirt. The Green Mile also gets me every time I watch it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 29, 2011)

I do not. I don't think anything is wrong with it, I'm just not an emotional person.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I am not a religious guy by any means. But I like movies a decent amount. I watched "The Passion of Christ" to see what the hype was all about. That movie made me tear up so bad that I had little wet spots on my shirt. The Green Mile also gets me every time I watch it.



for not being religious, it's interesting that two jesus movies made you cry. 

Jesus was black, just sayin.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> for not being religious, it's interesting that two jesus movies made you cry.
> 
> Jesus was black, just sayin.



In that case I have saw three movies with Jesus. He was a white dude dressed in a purple jumpsuit. That one did not make me cry. Can anyone name the movie?


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> In that case I have saw three movies with Jesus. He was a white dude dressed in a purple jumpsuit. That one did not make me cry. Can anyone name the movie?



Not even with laughter??? :huh:


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Not even with laughter??? :huh:



Nope, never. However now that I think about it it does get a bit sad when they spread the ashes.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Nope, never. However now that I think about it it does get a bit sad when they spread the ashes.




"What's this day of rest shit? What's this bullshit? I don't fuckin' care! It don't matter to Jesus. But you're not foolin' me, man. You might fool the fucks in the league office, but you don't fool Jesus. This bush league psyche-out stuff. Laughable, man - ha ha! I would have fucked you in the ass Saturday. I fuck you in the ass next Wednesday instead. Wooo! You got a date Wednesday, baby!"


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> "What's this day of rest shit? What's this bullshit? I don't fuckin' care! It don't matter to Jesus. But you're not foolin' me, man. You might fool the fucks in the league office, but you don't fool Jesus. This bush league psyche-out stuff. Laughable, man - ha ha! I would have fucked you in the ass Saturday. I fuck you in the ass next Wednesday instead. Wooo! You got a date Wednesday, baby!"



Marry Me?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Marry Me?




Nobody fucks with the Jesus!


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Nobody fucks with the Jesus!



I might just have to watch that movie one of these days real soon. AC, 12 pack, Steaks on the grill. Perfect night. However, I still need a girl. Any takers?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I might just have to watch that movie one of these days real soon. AC, 12 pack, Steaks on the grill. Perfect night. However, I still need a girl. Any takers?




It's a movie for all occasions! 

Sorry, i'm on the West Coast and Canadian. Haha.


_"Smokey, this is not 'Nam. This is bowling. There are rules!"_


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I might just have to watch that movie one of these days real soon. AC, 12 pack, Steaks on the grill. Perfect night. However, I still need a girl. Any takers?



Just a hop across Lake Michigan


----------



## Zowie (May 29, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Just a hop across Lake Michigan



I'm going to stick my large nose in this and say, DOOOO HEEEER.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Just a hop across Lake Michigan



Get here then you gorgeous woman you. We would have to watch Firefly on Blu Ray though. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Get here then you gorgeous woman you. We would have to watch Firefly on Blu Ray though. :wubu:




Wow. You dumped me pretty quick.

Haha.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. You dumped me pretty quick.
> 
> Haha.



I didn't dump you. You two can share me if you want. I won't mind.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I didn't dump you. You two can share me if you want. I won't mind.




Yeah, that would never happen.


Haha. You and I are NO LONGER Lebowski friends!


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Yeah, that would never happen.
> 
> 
> Haha. You and I are NO LONGER Lebowski friends!


 Well, perhaps you should watch Firefly. We could be more than friends.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Well, perhaps you should watch Firefly. We could be more than friends.




That will be a problem as I don't do 'fantasy' at all. I know, I just lost all credibility among the hot nerds of the world. Goodfellas/Godfather marathon instead?


Wait, i'm not single. Haha.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> That will be a problem as I don't do 'fantasy' at all. I know, I just lost all credibility among the hot nerds of the world. Goodfellas/Godfather marathon instead?
> 
> 
> Wait, i'm not single. Haha.



We can do any movie that has De Niro in it as a mobster. I love Goodfellas. your significant other can join as well. I don't bite all that much.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 29, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> We can do any movie that has De Niro in it as a mobster. I love Goodfellas. your significant other can join as well. I don't bite all that much.



And I promise, I don't bite unless you want me to.  I love De Niro.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 29, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> And I promise, I don't bite unless you want me to.  I love De Niro.



Oooh, a biter. I think I might have to get me a jet ski to get across the lake sooner than expected. :smitten:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Oooh, a biter. I think I might have to get me a jet ski to get across the lake sooner than expected. :smitten:



I can buy a raft at work, more likely than not. lol


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I can buy a raft at work, more likely than not. lol



We could both get one and meet in the middle. :smitten:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> We could both get one and meet in the middle. :smitten:



That's a long way to paddle...lol


----------



## chick~e (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I was watching a television show on netflix and I got all teary eyed. A co-worker saw me and made a comment about me just being a big soft teddy bear. I often get teary eyed when watching movies and tv shows. I was just curious as to how many bhm out there cry and will admit it, Also what do you women out there think of a guy who cries?




I am a cryer, especially when it is some sappy love story (the kind that only happen in the movies, or to anyone else but me, lol). I think that if a man crys, it is not a sign of weekness, but a sign of strength. & there is nothing wrong with being a big soft teddy bear, they are great to cuddle with & oh so cute


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

chick~e said:


> I am a cryer, especially when it is some sappy love story (the kind that only happen in the movies, or to anyone else but me, lol). I think that if a man crys, it is not a sign of weekness, but a sign of strength. & there is nothing wrong with being a big soft teddy bear, they are great to cuddle with & oh so cute



Those movies tend to get me as well. I am told I am like a teddy bear. Ladies love this cuddley body of mine as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Nobody fucks with the Jesus!



Hahaha, surly, everyday you make it easier to like you. This is seriouslyy favorite line in the whole movie. It's just set up so perfectly. 


Surlysomething said:


> Yeah, that would never happen.
> 
> 
> Haha. You and I are NO LONGER Lebowski friends!



You're amazing.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, surly, everyday you make it easier to like you. This is seriouslyy favorite line in the whole movie. It's just set up so perfectly.
> 
> 
> You're amazing.


 

Nobody.

Ok, Jose. I'll let you grope me for awhile but only if Zoe gives you the thumbs up.


----------



## chick~e (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Those movies tend to get me as well. I am told I am like a teddy bear. Ladies love this cuddley body of mine as well.



glad I am not the only one


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Nobody.
> 
> Ok, Jose. I'll let you grope me for awhile but only if Zoe gives you the thumbs up.



My thumbs are always up. Turns out it was contagious.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Nobody.
> 
> Ok, Jose. I'll let you grope me for awhile but only if Zoe gives you the thumbs up.



Groping is too jr. high, I want to have a nice dinner with you, a few drinks and have great conversation. i'll leave Zoe in the car with the windows cracked.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Groping is too jr. high, I want to have a nice dinner with you, a few drinks and have great conversation. i'll leave Zoe in the car with the windows cracked.



Hozay, I figured it out. You can take her out and I will just take Zoe out. Sounds fair to me. Whatcha guys think?


----------



## nic_nic07 (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Hozay, I figured it out. You can take her out and I will just take Zoe out. Sounds fair to me. Whatcha guys think?



Sounds good to me. 
Although I have no idea wth is going on, even after reading the above conversation. lol


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

nic_nic07 said:


> Sounds good to me.
> Although I have no idea wth is going on, even after reading the above conversation. lol



Hozay is going to take Surly out and so Zoe won't be left alone. I will take her out lol. That is what is going on. Of course only with his permission though.


----------



## nic_nic07 (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Hozay is going to take Surly out and so Zoe won't be left alone. I will take her out lol. That is what is going on. Of course only with his permission though.



Oh. That makes a lot more sense.  Now I just feel like an idiot.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

nic_nic07 said:


> Oh. That makes a lot more sense.  Now I just feel like an idiot.




haha, don't feel like an idiot. It is cool. easy to get things confused in these parts. You can join though. I don't mind. As long as I can give you a massage.


----------



## nic_nic07 (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> haha, don't feel like an idiot. It is cool. easy to get things confused in these parts. You can join though. I don't mind. As long as I can give you a massage.



Mmmmm...I'm okay with that.  I need one. And I'm apparently really good at them too, so I could repay the favor as well. haha


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

nic_nic07 said:


> Mmmmm...I'm okay with that.  I need one. And I'm apparently really good at them too, so I could repay the favor as well. haha



Fantastic. I will try my best to not get to handsy.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Groping is too jr. high, I want to have a nice dinner with you, a few drinks and have great conversation. i'll leave Zoe in the car with the windows cracked.



I'll bark at passers-by. 



Bighairyman said:


> Hozay, I figured it out. You can take her out and I will just take Zoe out. Sounds fair to me. Whatcha guys think?



We might have to watch this Jesus movie. Because I'm not entirely sure which movie you guys keep talking about.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'll bark at passers-by.
> 
> 
> 
> We might have to watch this Jesus movie. Because I'm not entirely sure which movie you guys keep talking about.


 
Perfect idea. It would be a good movie for you to see, especially with me.


----------



## nic_nic07 (May 30, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Fantastic. I will try my best to not get to handsy.



hahaha.  Good. Likewise with me. :eat2:


----------



## Bighairyman (May 30, 2011)

nic_nic07 said:


> hahaha.  Good. Likewise with me. :eat2:



Hunny, you can get as handsy with me as you want to. I will not care one bit. I kind of prefer it. :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 31, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Perfect idea. It would be a good movie for you to see, especially with me.



Did you just proposition my girlfriend? 

Aside from that not being cool, I'm also a little offended you've hit on everyone here . . . but me. :-(


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 31, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Fantastic. I will try my best to not get to handsy.



Wait a minute! lol


----------



## Bighairyman (May 31, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Wait a minute! lol


My bad babes. I will only get handsy with you. Deal? :wubu:


----------



## Zowie (May 31, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Wait a minute! lol



Dude, he totally hit on Surly, dropped her for you, dropped you for me, dropped me for Nics. Bitch be feelin' up the whole damn room. (except for Hozay)


----------



## Bighairyman (May 31, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Did you just proposition my girlfriend?
> 
> Aside from that not being cool, I'm also a little offended you've hit on everyone here . . . but me. :-(



Well you see, in the morning when that night is all over with. You and I will be in the same bed. I am still not sure where the other peoples will be. But my arms will be around you.  :batting: sugar pie.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 31, 2011)

That just made me LMAO!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 31, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> That just made me LMAO!



fuck all this spit swapping going on, you're coming with me. One at a time, and you're first.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 31, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> That just made me LMAO!



I am to please hun. Aim to please.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 31, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck all this spit swapping going on, you're coming with me. One at a time, and you're first.



How about you and I are the bhm slices of bread. Waiting to get made up into some sammichs?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 31, 2011)

I could totally handle that


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 31, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> How about you and I are the bhm slices of bread. Waiting to get made up into some sammichs?



Sir, I've seen more ass than Escapist, I just don't talk about it. You can have seconds of I deem is allowable, but no sandwiches at the moment . . . 


I studied ass, I know what I'm talking about.




"water-mark"


----------



## Paquito (May 31, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir, I've seen more ass than Escapist, I just don't talk about it. You can have seconds of I deem is allowable, but no sandwiches at the moment . . .
> 
> 
> I studied ass, I know what I'm talking about.
> ...



It's true, he's studied mine for hours. There are sculptures. And erotic black-and-white photographs of our subsequent love making.

Now eat my burrito, señor.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 31, 2011)

I'm afraid *I* have seen more ass than Escapist, I have in fact studied it so I know what I am talking about.

(c)


----------



## Bighairyman (May 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Now eat my burrito, señor.



Does it come with extra sour cream?:eat2:


----------



## Paquito (May 31, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> Does it come with extra sour cream?:eat2:



No sour cream. Double meat.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> No sour cream. Double meat.



Double meat you say? As long as there is some guac, I'll do anyhting for some good guac. ANYTHING.


----------



## FishCharming (May 31, 2011)

Zowie said:


> We might have to watch this Jesus movie. Because I'm not entirely sure which movie you guys keep talking about.



The Big Lebowski!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Groping is too jr. high, I want to have a nice dinner with you, a few drinks and have great conversation. i'll leave Zoe in the car with the windows cracked.


 

But I like Zoe. Can't we at least get her an appetizer to keep her occupied out there?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> The Big Lebowski!!!


 

Oh honey. You're so late to the party.


----------



## FishCharming (May 31, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh honey. You're so late to the party.


i was just informing zoe, she didnt know.... it must be all those exhaust fumes, being locked in the car and all


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i was just informing zoe, she didnt know.... it must be all those exhaust fumes, being locked in the car and all


 

Jose said the window would be cracked open a bit, I swear!


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 1, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I do not. I don't think anything is wrong with it, I'm just not an emotional person.



LOL...Don't lie. You know you weep in private. ***points finger****


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 1, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> LOL...Don't lie. You know you weep in private. ***points finger****



In the corner, in the fetal position.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir, I've seen more ass than Escapist, I just don't talk about it. You can have seconds of I deem is allowable, but no sandwiches at the moment . . .
> 
> 
> I studied ass, I know what I'm talking about.
> ...





Sasquatch! said:


> I'm afraid *I* have seen more ass than Escapist, I have in fact studied it so I know what I am talking about.
> 
> (c)



LOL....that was not funny. Where is my muther fucking paddle. I'll make both your arses cry. You little whipersnappers. Nobody makes fun of my Texas Ranger.


Anyway, I'm the one who studies ass. Get it straight. **points finger**


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 1, 2011)

Scanning the last two pages of this thread it would appear the conversation has taken something of a turn away from the original question...nonetheless, I'll go ahead and answer the OP as asked: if I knew a man couldn't let the tears out at least once in a while I'd wonder why he was so emotionally repressed...and probably take off running in the other direction.


----------



## Goreki (Jun 1, 2011)

I respect a man who can cry when he needs to, but can't stand one who cries because he feels it will get him attention/compassion/vagina.


----------



## escapist (Jun 1, 2011)

Sasquatch, Hozay

Wait, you studied asses?







...I'm a little curious what one does with a high level of education in ass studies. 


With an education in ass it sounds like you potentially got a rather shitty education!



Goreki said:


> I respect a man who can cry when he needs to, but can't stand one who cries because he feels it will get him attention/compassion/vagina.



I just want to get this one on file for the record books. Are you saying as a woman that crying will not get you attention/compassion/vagina? I'm willing to wager it does, but it certainly isn't something anybody wants to tell there friends about in the morning. Hell I feel a bit of yuck just at the thought.

....Runs off to cry in Chicken Legs arms....


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> ....Runs of to cry in Chicken Legs arms....



Aww..babe..**rubs butt**


----------



## Goreki (Jun 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> I just want to get this one on file for the record books. Are you saying as a woman that crying will not get you attention/compassion/vagina? I'm willing to wager it does, but it certainly isn't something anybody wants to tell there friends about in the morning. Hell I feel a bit of yuck just at the thought.
> 
> ....Runs off to cry in Chicken Legs arms....


I am saying I will not give compassion/attention/vagina to those who cry for the excplicit purpose of getting any or all of those things, and that I myself do not use tears to get any of those either.

There are far better ways to get my fix of attention/compassion/vagina. All those ways leave me with far more self respect than crying for them does!


----------



## Goreki (Jun 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> I just want to get this one on file for the record books. Are you saying as a woman that crying will not get you attention/compassion/vagina? I'm willing to wager it does, but it certainly isn't something anybody wants to tell there friends about in the morning. Hell I feel a bit of yuck just at the thought.
> 
> ....Runs off to cry in Chicken Legs arms....


And thinking about it, how did you get "I practice this kind of behaviour" from my comment that was very clearly "I despise this kind of behaviour."?


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Jun 1, 2011)

I do cry but it's rare. It has nothing to do with being manly. I'm just not emotional. I went through a lot of things as a kid that led to me just being pretty hollow. (If you don't count the food.)


----------



## escapist (Jun 1, 2011)

Goreki said:


> And thinking about it, how did you get "I practice this kind of behaviour" from my comment that was very clearly "I despise this kind of behaviour."?



Its ok I don't think you got what I said at all, here is a tip: Running in crying into Chicken Leg's arms was a joke. One that back-fried because she is an equal opportunity big ass worshiper lol :wubu:

Now if you want to kill the fun and playfulness meant by what I said, I'll put it plainly. Whining, Crying, and manipulation does work (from time to time) it however creates the exact opposite of attraction. Hence, why people don't like to admit they gave someone pity sex.

Now can we get back to a proper thread derailment?


----------



## Goreki (Jun 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> Its ok I don't think you got what I said at all, here is a tip: Running in crying into Chicken Leg's arms was a joke. One that back-fried because she is an equal opportunity big ass worshiper lol :wubu:


Ah, I see. There was something in your phrasing that was confusing.


----------



## escapist (Jun 1, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Ah, I see. There was something in your phrasing that was confusing.



Yeah it was the sarcasm, it messes up the logic I guess. my bad :doh:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 1, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> LOL...Don't lie. You know you weep in private. ***points finger****





luvbigfellas said:


> In the corner, in the fetal position.



You got me, I cry myself to sleep every night.


----------



## JulieD (Jun 1, 2011)

You all better get it together, or I'm going to give you a reason to cry!
BWAHAHAHA! Sorry, I though it was funny, carry on!


----------



## Goreki (Jun 2, 2011)

escapist said:


> Now if you want to kill the fun and playfulness meant by what I said, I'll put it plainly. Whining, Crying, and manipulation does work (from time to time) it however creates the exact opposite of attraction. Hence, why people don't like to admit they gave someone pity sex.
> 
> Now can we get back to a proper thread derailment?


As I said, your phrasing was confusing. I was trying to work out what you meant by what you said, and then if what I had said was easily misconstrued.

If I wanted to kill the fun and playfulness I would have. With my awesome powers of being an arse. (that's a nice thing about australian english, nobody ever mistakes your bum for a donkey.... unless it's super hairy.)


----------



## escapist (Jun 2, 2011)

Goreki said:


> As I said, your phrasing was confusing. I was trying to work out what you meant by what you said, and then if what I had said was easily misconstrued.
> 
> If I wanted to kill the fun and playfulness I would have. With my awesome powers of being an arse. (that's a nice thing about australian english, nobody ever mistakes your bum for a donkey.... unless it's super hairy.)



ROFL


----------

